# Oil Cups



## cannonmakerken (Jul 29, 2016)

Where can I get oil cups for a 70 year old 13inch by 42 inch South Bend lathe for the qcgb


----------



## Kernbigo (Jul 29, 2016)

mcmaster-carr


----------



## Splat (Jul 29, 2016)

They are also called Gits.


----------



## cannonmakerken (Aug 1, 2016)

ok thanks for the info


----------



## Uglydog (Aug 1, 2016)

Ah...
What size do you need?
Straight, elbow, threaded, press fit?
I've got many, many extras. However, the diversity of sizes is narrow.

Daryl
MN


----------



## cannonmakerken (Aug 1, 2016)

They are press fit .250 of an inch I need one for the quick change gear box and it is straight thanks Ken.


----------



## Uglydog (Aug 2, 2016)

I think I've got that!!
Let me confirm.
Please PM me your mailing address.

Daryl
MN


----------



## stonehands (Aug 3, 2016)

Ken, Check your messages. --David


----------



## Uglydog (Aug 3, 2016)

If Stonehands has them.
I may attempt to purchase some of his extras!!
If not, then I'll get yours in the mail.

Daryl
MN


----------



## cannonmakerken (Aug 4, 2016)

My name is Ken Goodrich address is 59 Carter Lake Club,Carter Lake Iowa 51510


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 4, 2016)

Just as a caution, after you guys' business is concluded, or at least you have the contact and shipping information, we need to delete it so that the web crawlers don't pick it up. If for some reason you can't edit your posts, please let me know and I'll gladly take care of it.


----------



## Uglydog (Aug 4, 2016)

Found them!!
However, they are not 1/4 press cups.
They are 3/16" press ball oilers same principle totally different game.
Sorry...
If they'd be helpful I'll drop some in the mail.
I was pretty sure I had some the cups I have are all huge!
If you can't get the quantity you want and end up purchasing to many, then I purchase them from you should you choose.

Daryl
MN


----------



## stonehands (Aug 5, 2016)

Ken, Shipped out AM today.--David


----------



## cannonmakerken (Aug 6, 2016)

Ok thanks guys sorry about the delay but I'm having internet problems.


----------

